# Help picking a 50$ mobo



## ShadowFold (Feb 13, 2008)

My mobo just went out im gonna RMA it back to newegg for a 90$ refund and theres a 13$ restocking fee so I gotta pay that and get a new CD/DVD drive with it.

I was thinking about getting this 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130130
and
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135147


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 14, 2008)

i'd go with this board instead


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2008)

$50 .. and need one for an e2200?


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128076
woops here's the board


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2008)

Scrizz, that board needs a bios flash for e2200 support.

I know this may look cheap but may be what you need until you can scrounge up a little more change

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157119


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Jr. I might get that. Im not buying Gigabyte ever again lol..


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Thanks Jr. I might get that. Im not buying Gigabyte ever again lol..




I don't blame you. I've had nothing but problems with them. And customer support sucks.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 14, 2008)

what's wrong with giga-byte


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> I don't blame you. I've had nothing but problems with them. And customer support sucks.



I contacted them yesterday, they havent replyed yet.. thats pretty bad in my book when ASUS replyed in hours last time I used them.



Scrizz said:


> what's wrong with giga-byte



I had a Gigabyte board and it pooped on me.. thats the one im RMA'ing


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 14, 2008)

oh k nvm, good luck


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2008)

I have noticed many many mor epeople complaining about the newer Giga-Byte boards. I am not sure if it's due to customer base, being such a large company with alot of reputation. Or if it's just isolated to a few of their newer boards.

I have noticed though that most of the complaints are about the same exact model of P35 board that you owned.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2008)

Alright I have a 70$ budget now for a mobo so help me get the best one I can 

I was thinking this! 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136032
CF options and all that. Is it any good?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2008)

Remember to check the combo deals. For right now you can get it with the better NB heatsink for free.

Just remember, northbridge does get warmer than most other DFI boards. Other than that it looks good .... BUT .... If you can come up with an extra $10 and don't mind MIR's ........

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127031


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Remember to check the combo deals. For right now you can get it with the better NB heatsink for free.
> 
> Just remember, northbridge does get warmer than most other DFI boards. Other than that it looks good .... BUT .... If you can come up with an extra $10 and don't mind MIR's ........
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127031



I dont want another P35 and I like the extra PCI-E16x slots  when I buy hardware I like to keep it for atleast a year or two cause I hate upgrading..


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136034

What about this? Looks good to me, just need some thoughts


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2008)

That was the same board I was going to get. I only suggested the P35 because they are known to be good clockin' boards. It's just too bad you came acrossed a dud.

EIther one of the DFI's look awesome. That's one brand you can't go wrong on.

Just one small note, as soon as you get it, flash to the newest bios because that P965 board supports Wolfdales and does a little better with overclocking. Have fun!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> That was the same board I was going to get. I only suggested the P35 because they are known to be good clockin' boards. It's just too bad you came acrossed a dud.
> 
> EIther one of the DFI's look awesome. That's one brand you can't go wrong on.
> 
> Just one small note, as soon as you get it, flash to the newest bios because that P965 board supports Wolfdales and does a little better with overclocking. Have fun!



Ive never flashed a bios before but dont you need a floppy drive? Does the P965 suport my E2200 out of the box?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2008)

I will have to search around but I am at work, so it's tough for me to post.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2008)

hehe alright thanks for the help tho


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, I am free for a few moments then I have to go offline. Hard for me to tell but it looks like it may not.

EDIT: Anyone else have a DFI board that they had to update bios to get cpu supported?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 14, 2008)

Alright, I just need to know how to flash a BIOS. Im really considering that P965 board because of the two PCI-E slots and the features looks nice.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, DFI does have a Windows based bios flasher. That's only assuming you can get to Windows in a bootable state. 

I would email DFI customer support or read the forums.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

Alright im gonna email DFI now


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130129R

hows that?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry I dont do open box lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2008)

PM SLADESURFER!!!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52325


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

It only suports DDR2667 and its kinda old..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, the DFI P965 is about the same age.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

really? I still would like to get a new product I hate buying this kinda hardware used.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, it's pretty tough gettin' something that's a nice and stable overclocker at that price. Hmmmmm....

I know you will probly hate me when I say this ... Have you looked at the Gigabyte P31 or g31 boards?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well, it's pretty tough gettin' something that's a nice and stable overclocker at that price. Hmmmmm....
> 
> I know you will probly hate me when I say this ... Have you looked at the Gigabyte P31 or g31 boards?



Yea but I really dont want another gigabyte if they all have that problem. I just want one that will work for a few years...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok well here's another to look at then.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ABIT-IB9-Intel-...oryZ1244QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

I wont have 40$ by the 20th


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmmmm .....


Ever think of RMA'ing the Giga-byte?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hmmmm .....
> 
> 
> Ever think of RMA'ing the Giga-byte?



Maybe if Gigabyte ever gets back to me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2008)

You buy it on NewEgg? Pretty sure they offer a 1 year RMA through them on their retail stock (not open box).


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

Thats what im doing. I get all 90$ -13$ restocking.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2008)

So your not going the new board route, your taking the refund? Hmmmmm ...

Maybe now is a good time to start saving for an X38 board.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 15, 2008)

the P35 boards are the only gigabyte mobos that have the problem.
all the others are great,
I'm currently using a $50 mobo, it overclocks and runs great.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Shadow, I understand your pain.  I too hated Gigabyte and you can search my story here at TPU.  But after that issue was resolved by friendly staff at Gigabyte I am extremely happy with them.  Infact I am considering buying a board for my brother.

Any manufacturer's board can go dead at any time.  Asus also is not an exception.  A cheap PcChips or ECS can last for years when your $200 board puked in 2 days.  Its all luck.

Did you fill out their Online RMA form and got a case number?  Did you call the right number?

626-854-9338 option 4

It only costs $6 by Fedex ground to get a new board.  So try them out.

Good luck.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Hey Shadow, I understand your pain.  I too hated Gigabyte and you can search my story here at TPU.  But after that issue was resolved by friendly staff at Gigabyte I am extremely happy with them.  Infact I am considering buying a board for my brother.
> 
> Any manufacturer's board can go dead at any time.  Asus also is not an exception.  A cheap PcChips or ECS can last for years when your $200 board puked in 2 days.  Its all luck.
> 
> ...



I just want to get a new one since that probly is likely to happen again since its a know problem with the board. I really dont care if I get a 50$ board I just dont want another DSL3. Thanks tho.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 15, 2008)

here's what i find. i know it's over you budget!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135059


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> here's what i find. i know it's over you budget!!!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135059



Hmm I dont think 4x for CF would be very good. ECS isnt really a good brand too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136168

This seems awsome. Has two PCI-e 16x slots that run 8x + 8x in CF


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2008)

Then you may run into the same problem I am having. I can't really run stable with any timings less than 5-5-5-15 @ 400mhz FSB. This may be a power supply issue though, so YMMV and take it as a grain of salt.

Also, like said before 975X is a good chipset to do hacked SLi on with 6/7 series cards. Whichever DFI board you go with out of those 3 you will like.

PS: I would go with the ICFX3200 before the 975X chipset if your planning on crossfire, only due to its extra PCI-e slot for physics.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Then you may run into the same problem I am having. I can't really run stable with any timings less than 5-5-5-15 @ 400mhz FSB. This may be a power supply issue though, so YMMV and take it as a grain of salt.
> 
> Also, like said before 975X is a good chipset to do hacked SLi on with 6/7 series cards. Whichever DFI board you go with out of those 3 you will like.
> 
> PS: I would go with the ICFX3200 before the 975X chipset if your planning on crossfire, only due to its extra PCI-e slot for physics.



Didnt ATi can the Physics thing awile ago? Doesnt the 3200 not support my E2200 since its older?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2008)

Let me check on that.

Did you get a reply on DFI's forums or an email?


EDIT: Which steping is your e2200 M0 or L2?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Let me check on that.
> 
> Did you get a reply on DFI's forums or an email?
> 
> ...



How do I check? I havent emailed them yet I cant find there email.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2008)

No screenshots of CPU-z you can post?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

Nope I dont have a working 775 board  well it has a L2 cache if that helps 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116063&Tpk=E2200

^Thats it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, just going by bios revisions from what I can read only support they added was 1333FSB support and it does support e2160 & e2180. 

Can only assume that it would work, this is not a positive answer.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

Well the E2200 came out after the E2180, so it SHOULD work right? Its the same cpu just has a 11x Mp.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2008)

Like I said, can only assume so. I mean all the e2xxx and e1200 chips are just cut-down allendales.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

Alright I emailed DFI, im hopin the ICFX3200 supports it


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 15, 2008)

INF. 975X/G-
specs below:

http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro....jsp?PRODUCT_ID=4696&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP&SITE=US


----------



## desertjedi (Feb 15, 2008)

> the P35 boards are the only gigabyte mobos that have the problem.


I don't mean to thread-jack, but what Gigabyte P35 problem is everyone referring to? I had a GA-P35-DS3L that wouldn't overclock for crap! When I switched to an Abit IP35-E, I was able to oc my E2180 to 3.5Ghz stable.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

The problem is the bios gets corrupt after saving a change in the CMOS. I had the same board so watch out..


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 15, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea but I really dont want another gigabyte if they all have that problem. I just want one that will work for a few years...



Well, gigabytes last long, I have two... call me mad? What exactly went wrong with your P35 DS3L anyway. Have you even RMA'ed it yet? I would stay away from the P35 DS3Ls anyway, at this point. Looking at the P35 DS3L, the NB cooler isnt exactly good... 



CrackerJack said:


> INF. 975X/G-
> specs below:
> 
> http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro....jsp?PRODUCT_ID=4696&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP&SITE=US



Good if you need 8x 8x crossfire for cheap and want to at least overclock to 400FSB. I had that board, it was alright. DFI havent updated it to support newer CPUs however...


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 15, 2008)

go tk


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

The board was so messed up reseting the cmos did nothing and it wouldnt let me do anything. I was gonna get the DFI 975X because it does 8x-8x crossfire.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136168
Still open to anything tho im gonna send my gigabyte to newegg in a day or two to get my money back.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 15, 2008)

I would say try MSI.  If you cannot live with out 2 PCI-E slots then try this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130082

I think it is a newer chipset.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 15, 2008)

P31 DS3L would have been a great choice, except the price kills it. 

ShadowFold, you are eligable for RMA, just be patient with tech support. Sometimes Gigabyte's tech support is extremely fast, sometimes they are slow. You are eligable for RMA as the bios stuff up was clearly not the fault of the user, as its something that is supposed to work. 

Do not waste your money on a new board that you won't really like. Just wait. You have a PC to use at the moment anyway...



suraswami said:


> I would say try MSI.  If you cannot live with out 2 PCI-E slots then try this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130082
> 
> I think it is a newer chipset.



Thats a 650i chipset, veeery toasty. Moreover its SLi, and I wouldnt touch that board with a 10 foot pole due to the cooling issues that it has.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 15, 2008)

If you can live with one PCI-E slot try this 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138075

Biostars TForce boards are awesome overclockers.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 15, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> P31 DS3L would have been a great choice, except the price kills it.
> 
> ShadowFold, you are eligable for RMA, just be patient with tech support. Sometimes Gigabyte's tech support is extremely fast, sometimes they are slow. You are eligable for RMA as the bios stuff up was clearly not the fault of the user, as its something that is supposed to work.
> 
> ...




I didn't know that.

Shadowfold, give Gigabyte RMA one more shot.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 15, 2008)

suraswami said:


> If you can live with one PCI-E slot try this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138075
> 
> Biostars TForce boards are awesome overclockers.



Err... let him RMA his board, that board is a downgrade fyi. Only boasting three phase around the CPU socket isnt exactly nice... quite toasty in fact. 

For the price, I'd make a beeline for the DFI Infinity 975X/G as it boasts rather strong features compared to the other offerings you guys gave, a high quality six phase power circuitry, and 8x 8x crossfire. Its a cheap CF board that gives PROPER CF that doesnt kill the second card. (Example 2x HD3870s absolutely choke on a 16x4x setup). However remember that DFI havent been pumping out any BIOS updates for it.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 15, 2008)

This?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127031

This seems to be within his budget.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 15, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Err... let him RMA his board, that board is a downgrade fyi. Only boasting three phase around the CPU socket isnt exactly nice... quite toasty in fact.
> 
> For the price, I'd make a beeline for the DFI Infinity 975X/G as it boasts rather strong features compared to the other offerings you guys gave, a high quality six phase power circuitry, and 8x 8x crossfire. Its a cheap CF board that gives PROPER CF that doesnt kill the second card. (Example 2x HD3870s absolutely choke on a 16x4x setup). However remember that DFI havent been pumping out any BIOS updates for it.



You don't Biostar? or that board is bad?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 15, 2008)

He wanted a $50 board, not a $90 board... That ABIT board is the same thing as the DS3L... 4 phase, same amount of connectors. Just let him RMA and stop suggesting new boards =_=


----------



## suraswami (Feb 16, 2008)

You don't understand.  He gave up on Gigabyte and doesn't want them anymore.  So question of RMA is not an option there.  That Abit is within his budget.  Is the whole DS3L series bad on all brand boards?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a 80$ budget. I can do 90$ if I REALLY need too. I dont care about crossfire its just a luxury.

And yes I do not want another DS3L. I will get Gigabyte in the future cause I know there quality just not any P35's.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 16, 2008)

Your best bet would be DFI then.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok, I talked to my mom she said she would put enough cash in for a 100-105$.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2008)

Would a 650i board do Crossfire?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128073


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Would a 650i board do Crossfire?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128073







sure will!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 16, 2008)

No it will not. So your budget got upped then eh? Maybe a P5K vanilla is in order then, butyou said you don't want to do a P35 chipset.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 17, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> sure will!!!





my bad i thought it was a ati board, but's it's nforce. it's only SLI!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2008)

Any real OC differences or performance diff's between these two?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128079

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813141008

Im probly gonna get a GeForce 7000 series board because they support my E2200 and DDR2-800 RAM whitch is all I need really. Also supports quads and 45nm's too.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2008)

Tellin yah man,get the Abit IB9 if your looking for a sub 50 overclocking board, not guaranteed 500FSB but it should do 350-380fsb.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2008)

My friend has a ASUS Geforce 7050 board and he has his Q6600 @ 3.2ghz and he says he reccomends it. I cant find a Abit IB9 on newegg tho?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 18, 2008)

Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ABIT-IB9-Intel-...oryZ1244QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2008)

It wouldnt support my E2200 unless I flash it and I dont any other 775 cpu's


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> It wouldnt support my E2200 unless I flash it and I dont any other 775 cpu's



you could just use this to flash it

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-53-GHz-Intel-...yZ136497QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks man but im set on a Nforce 610i or a G31.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2008)

go for G31


----------



## suraswami (Feb 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> My friend has a ASUS Geforce 7050 board and he has his Q6600 @ 3.2ghz and he says he reccomends it. I cant find a Abit IB9 on newegg tho?



ASUS Geforce 7050 has only 2 ram slots right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats correct and to add all 610i/630i based boards have 2 dimms.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2008)

I only need two dimms anyway


----------



## Eclecticos (Feb 19, 2008)

I'd recommend anything from ECS Elite Group. I've never had the first problem with any of there boards. You can play Frisbee with them, use them for squares in a hop scotch, hook it back up, and it still works.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2008)

Thinkin of giving Gigabyte a second chance. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128078

Anyone disagree with this choice?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2008)

I still say you should go Abit or DFI.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2008)

There arent any that support DDR2-800 or have good chipsets in my range tho.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Thinkin of giving Gigabyte a second chance.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128078
> 
> Anyone disagree with this choice?



Instead of buying a new Gigabyte why don't u call them and give a shot?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2008)

Like replace my DS3L? I emailed there RMA thing almost a week ago with no response.. Plus I already sent it back to newegg for a refund I dont want another one of those crap mongers


----------



## sladesurfer (Feb 19, 2008)

Buy my abit board


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont think it would support my E2200 with out a flash


----------



## suraswami (Feb 19, 2008)

Eclecticos said:


> I'd recommend anything from ECS Elite Group. I've never had the first problem with any of there boards. You can play Frisbee with them, use them for squares in a hop scotch, hook it back up, and it still works.



Thats funny.  You know at Frys they have ECS boards for testing CPUs when you go to return the CPU for some reason.  Those boards are beaten up there.  They will be hanging with just the Powercable plugged into the socket.  They still work.

They are the largest manufacturer and they manufacture boards for Abit.  People recommend Abit but not ECS.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2008)

Alright im gonna buy slade's ABIT IL9 once I get my RMA return money  thanks for the help everyone


----------

